# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Ajout d'vnements sortants  un workflow ?

## CUCARACHA

Salut,

Je travaille sur une activit qui doit lancer plusieurs workflows en parallle.
Il faut que ces workflows s'excutent paralllement et non squentiellement comme c'est le cas lorsuqu'on utilise ParallelActivity "out of the box".

Pour se faire, j'aimerais d'abord, mettre un vnement "progress" dont le EventArg serait un pourcentage et un message.

Dans un premier temps, j'ai cr une mini appli winform qui cre une instance d'un mini workflow super simple :



```

```

Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

D'avance merci

Laurent

----------

